# Some F15 coding; a cheat sheet; and front camera on at all speeds discovery.



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I've spent the last few days coding up my new F15. Here's a spreadsheet that covers most of my tweaks and comments (if required) about each. Hopefully it can help some of you: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UreLsK1PwycTWeW6OL71HOoVpLtKtfwRMRSvlsiC8JY/edit?usp=sharing

Highlights:


I figured out how to code the front camera to stay on at all speeds (surround view camera, that is)
Similar to what's been reported by others, I get an error message when Emergency Flashing Brake Lights are coded. I've gone back to default.
I've activated Blind Spot Detection at a lower speed (20 kmh), but cannot figure out how to do the same for LDW.
Also congruent with others, adding high beam assist doesn't seem to work.

Thanks to everybody who has provided input on this forum -- these little tweaks make a world of different for enjoying the car!


----------



## dasd (Nov 10, 2014)

FastMarkA said:


> I've spent the last few days coding up my new F15. Here's a spreadsheet that covers most of my tweaks and comments (if required) about each. Hopefully it can help some of you: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UreLsK1PwycTWeW6OL71HOoVpLtKtfwRMRSvlsiC8JY/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Highlights:
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Thanks for putting together this cheat sheet with all the details/comments. Is this the latest and greatest or you have an updated version? Please share the latest if you have one.

I need to code my new 2015 X5 which I took delivery late last week.

Thanks Again!


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

Good document. My rear DRL finally works using your notes (it didn't with someone else's notes). Thank you FastMarkA.


----------



## Dimment (Feb 21, 2016)

please help, trying to f15 to turn off the headlight washers, but I have no bookmark body-3080 WipeWashMaster-WW_SCHEINWERFEREINIGUNG. Most interesting is that other settings from the forums on the f30 is, the response time and d-R.
And another question, also annoying comfortable the servo steering wheel when entering exiting the car, also could not find the codes to disable this feature. Help.
There is still a question on sport mode box, my FA is no option 205 to erase it and change on 2TV, how to act, not to nakosyachit?
And if not difficult please reset the list of other encodings for f15.
Thank you very much!


----------

